# Mac volume corrupted. . .Needs repair.



## dylan151 (Jun 24, 2008)

shinigami9000 said:


> Okay I had to repair my disk. It seem to be okay but it still becomes unresponsive sometimes, epically when I have Firefox or Vuze running.
> 
> I also cleared the cache.





BurtGervis said:


> Verify the disk (Applications -> Utilities -> Disk Utility -> Macintosh HD-> Verify Disk)
> If the disk appears to be okay, try clearing the caches. If not, then you'll have to repair the disk.
> 
> To clear the caches, go to ~/Library/Caches and delete all files in this folder. Then go to Macintosh HD/Library/Caches and do the same.
> ...



I repaired my mac HDD volume a few days ago but somehow it got corrupted again. How could this happen?
Here is what Disk Utility said:


> Verifying volume “Macintosh HD”
> Performing live verification.
> Checking Journaled HFS Plus volume.
> Checking extents overflow file.
> ...


Also my mac, today, has started to become unresponsive a lot. All I'm running is firefox(3 windows) iTunes, vuze and Movist.

My computer also is slow.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To repair the hard drive, you have to be booted from the OS X install DVD and run Disk Utility from there, otherwise it doesn't make any changes. Also, how much free space do you have on the hard drive? How much RAM? Other thing is you are running a bit torrent, and those are great and slowing down systems, and otherwise screwing things up.


----------

